# "How to get faster" roadmaps



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 26, 2019)

So I wanted to compile these guides that work as roadmaps. If you hit a plateau and don't know what to do to improve with method X, this can surely help.

CFOP
ROUX
ZZ
PETRUS


----------



## Skittleskp (Jul 26, 2019)

very helpful thanks!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 26, 2019)

I kinda dislike that the CFOP one goes straight from sub-15 to sub-10... For me, the road from sub-13 to sub-12 was a hard one, and from sub-12 to sub-11.5 took a really long time too.


----------



## Skittleskp (Jul 26, 2019)

Aerma said:


> I kinda dislike that the CFOP one goes straight from sub-15 to sub-10... For me, the road from sub-13 to sub-12 was a hard one, and from sub-12 to sub-11.5 took a really long time too.



I still think its a good guide and to get from 13 to 12 you could just drill stuff from sub 15 and improve tps


----------



## Anthem (Jul 31, 2019)

Can you give more detail for sub 30


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 31, 2019)

Anthem said:


> Can you give more detail for sub 30


plase tell us what method and the splits of your solves


----------



## Anthem (Aug 1, 2019)

I use cfop ao5 the splits are around 4/18/5/4 ish
i know 4look ll and some f2l algs(but mostly intuitive)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 1, 2019)

You should focus on f2l and finishing pll

For f2l try to do this training


----------



## Anthem (Aug 1, 2019)

Thank you SO MUCH
your help is appreciated
Should I use wide moves to make an f an r or l


----------



## Hazel (Aug 1, 2019)

Anthem said:


> Should I use wide moves to make an f a r or l


Could you rephrase this? I'm not quite sure what you mean by "make an f a r or l".
Also, please don't double post, you're allowed to put more than one sentence into a post. If you have something you'd like to add, you can edit your last post by clicking "edit" in the bottom-left corner of your post.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 2, 2019)

I think that he is asking if the lowercase letter means a wide turn is needed.

Rw = r
Fw = f
Lw = l

And so on


----------



## Anthem (Aug 2, 2019)

THANK YOU SO MUCH I just broke sub 30, this was a surprisingly tough barrier for me I quit cubing twice in 3rd and 5th grade over summer break because I just had no motivation to keep cubing thanks again


----------

